# Hamm December



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Who's going to Hamm in December? Is anyone else doing Houten December too or staying at the Mercure?

Still over two months to go I suppose!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

what are the dates?


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

me and my bf may be going depending on what transport is available?

is there any coach's goin?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hamm Saturday 13th December, Houten Sunday 14th December


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I want to go to Hamm again but cant.
I cant order any geckos either as I dont know anyone that is going that will pick them up for me.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i will be going to hamm or houten in december but havent decided on wot one to go to yet lol and no i wont be doing both lol


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

How you getting there Simon ?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Hamm Saturday 13th December, Houten Sunday 14th December


Very convinient!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll be doing both, but its easy for me, 2.5 hours drive to Hamm, 45 mins to Houten :whistling2:
Hamm: more animals and A LOT more people, usually too hot 
Houten: still a lot of animals, but lots more room to move and airconditioned


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

Never heard of either, Do they have websites? or pictures from previous years. I wanna go next year (december = no money this year). Do you buy reptiles there or just show them off? And if you buy them how do u transport them back safely and securely?
All help will be greatly apreciated.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

we are driving over paul


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's really not that bad a drive if anyone is thinking about doing it


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm just worried about driving around hamm. sure i'd get lost in the actual town. but very tempted to drive to hamm!! which would be the second time driving in on the continent after calais!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> i'm just worried about driving around hamm. sure i'd get lost in the actual town. but very tempted to drive to hamm!! which would be the second time driving in on the continent after calais!!


If you have a sat nav ours took us straight there the first time, and there were posters up too once in the town - it's a pretty big venue, does a lot of rock/pop concerts and events so fairly easy to find.


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

Can anyone answer my question about bringing reptiles back to the uk after hamm?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Enexus said:


> Can anyone answer my question about bringing reptiles back to the uk after hamm?


As far as im aware is fine to bring them back by car


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

i want to go, but the only way i could do it is to go by coach and im not sure i want to tbh


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> i want to go, but the only way i could do it is to go by coach and im not sure i want to tbh


dont blame you really after the terrible mess the last few times


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just popped on to Steve and Tony's coachtotheshow site and says no more trips planned  shame really as i think the trips are helpful.

Paula


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Just popped on to Steve and Tony's coachtotheshow site and says no more trips planned  shame really as i think the trips are helpful.
> 
> Paula


 
they arent helpful if animals keep dying on retunr journeys and noone knows why..

maybe they have had a think about just how easy it is to prove or disprove its the hold of the buses. and realised its impossible to keep the animals safe

who knows


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know i have said this on the last 2 shows lol, but i wont be going on this one at all.
just dont have the time or money, and the prices there now dont make the trip worth going quite so much.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Molly75 said:


> Just popped on to Steve and Tony's coachtotheshow site and says no more trips planned  shame really as i think the trips are helpful.
> 
> Paula


Paula, drop me a pm sometime, we are going in December with a mates mini bus and staying over the night b4 inthe mecure hotel !

Its just a handful of people we know will act responsible, and your in that group !

Sparkle, lets just wait and see what the result of the 'investigation' is b4 you start casting slurs on a business again. You were one who called for the investigation, cant you even wait to see what is found first?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

sparkle said:


> they arent helpful if animals keep dying on retunr journeys and noone knows why..
> 
> maybe they have had a think about just how easy it is to prove or disprove its the hold of the buses. and realised its impossible to keep the animals safe
> 
> who knows


 
You just cant help yourself can you.

Maybe, Just Maybe, we are listning to whats going on, and being responsible by not doing another coach trip pending the investigation you and so many others called for.

Maybe you would be better to do the same


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

can you add on to tom toms i've just got the tomtom1 which is just the uk. can you add a map or do i need a whole new unit? would far prefer the coaches which have been quality all 3 times i've been


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Paula, drop me a pm sometime, we are going in December with a mates mini bus and staying over the night b4 inthe mecure hotel !
> 
> Its just a handful of people we know will act responsible, and your in that group !
> 
> Sparkle, lets just wait and see what the result of the 'investigation' is b4 you start casting slurs on a business again. You were one who called for the investigation, cant you even wait to see what is found first?


 
Aww thankyou  I'll PM now  thanks again paula xx


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Can we keep this positive for people who are actually going in December or thinking about it please  

Any other issues regarding previous trips can be dealt with in private.


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

thinking of going in december for the third time this year first time by coach second by car overnight from Hull night in the Macure then home best time ever brought back 30 snakes and a few bits no problems, only money stopping me oh and the wife.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sid vicious said:


> thinking of going in december for the third time this year first time by coach second by car overnight from Hull night in the Macure then home best time ever brought back 30 snakes and a few bits no problems, only money stopping me oh and the wife.


Sell the wife, solve two problems at once... :whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Driving over is quite an experience, good roads no lights or roundabouts, well between Calais and Hamm anyway, and plenty of paces to stop for a coffee or food, from Calais it is 298 mile to the show. in a car with 4 sharing it doesnt work out to much each, just make sure you have the triangle and lightdeflectors etc that you need to drive through the 3 or 4 countries that you do.


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

Athraven thanks for the advice would have to look after kids then myself......... unless i sold them too!! more room for a couple of retics lol


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

sparkle said:


> they arent helpful if animals keep dying on retunr journeys and noone knows why..
> 
> maybe they have had a think about just how easy it is to prove or disprove its the hold of the buses. and realised its impossible to keep the animals safe
> 
> who knows


I think not drinking booze staying awake at rep check pint sand checking your own reptiles at stages through the journey does.

be assured 100% i would not go on the coach if I thought there was a risk I could not avoid.


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

Although ive read some of the posts wrt the previous Hamm trips I dont think that theres any benifit from hyjacking this thread.

Im interested in whos going in December as im quiet type who would like to use the trip to find out more about reptiles and meet some people of the site.

may be im missing the point.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Sid vicious said:


> Although ive read some of the posts wrt the previous Hamm trips I dont think that theres any benifit from hyjacking this thread.
> 
> Im interested in whos going in December as im quiet type who would like to use the trip to find out more about reptiles and meet some people of the site.
> 
> may be im missing the point.


I agree, apologies to the OP, i will reframe from taking it off topic again.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Just popped on to Steve and Tony's coachtotheshow site and says no more trips planned  shame really as i think the trips are helpful.
> 
> Paula


 I would go along with this coment:2thumb:. theres no way i would of gone my self (by car) but the coach trips were excellent.:2thumb: Been twice by coach now.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Can we keep this positive for people who are actually going in December or thinking about it please
> 
> Any other issues regarding previous trips can be dealt with in private.


Ahem...

At least start another thread if you want to discuss this or even better keep it to PMs since it seems nothing constructive is being added.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

It has been taken to Pms as requested..

sorry for the upset

I have forwarded all the relevant Pms to the parties involved which i received as proof and will continue the discussion in Pm happily.. and give more info if requested

again sorry for intrusion and public heated debate.. seems my high horse got a little out of control this evening..

im stepping away now 

:blush:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Im going by car in dec!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

ukgeckos said:


> Im going by car in dec!


Cool! Room for one more? :whistling2: :lol2:jks


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Im going in dec arent i


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Trice said:


> Im going in dec arent i


ooooooo! u taking me? :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> ooooooo! u taking me? :flrt: :lol2:


no room! aww


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Trice said:


> no room! aww


 but i gave you chocolate!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey just a quicky what do you think the stat of amphibs will be like in december?

thinking about doing hamm then driving to houten for the next day. worth doing or crap? obviously with hotel as well


----------

